# Meetup



## needingu (Jan 18, 2007)

There is website which allows individuals to find people with similar interests and meet up (hence the name) in your hometown. I found a social anxiety support group in my area... haven't gotten to meet with them yet, been a bit busy. The website is http://www.meetup.com


----------

